# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics >  Compact Fusion Research, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lockheed Martin

Home page - lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/compact-fusion.html

Fusion power on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Lockheed Martin: Compact Fusion Research & Development 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> At Lockheed Martin Skunk Works®, we’re making advancements in the development of fusion energy, the ultimate form of renewable power. Our scientists and engineers are looking at the biggest natural fusion reactor for inspiration – the sun. By containing the power of the sun in a small magnetic bottle, we are on the fast track to developing compact fusion reactors to serve the world’s ever-growing energy needs. Watch the video to discover more.

----------

